# Fat Baby Blues...and Pied blues...and merle



## candycorn

So MM Sadie gave birth a week ago to nice fat baby blues. I got two self and two pied. They are so adorable at this stage. I will sex them in a couple of days. 

















And my merle lady is going to pop soon. You can't tell as much in this photo since she is stretching...but she is huge. She is 1/2 pet 1/2 typey and was bred back to her father from Beth's good lines. Here is hoping for both type and good markings in the future!


----------



## moustress

The little blues are nice and fat and I love them!

I'd love to have blue merle...don't have room for another line, not right now anyway.


----------



## thewesterngate

They're so plump I could mistake them for baby rats!  Lovely.


----------



## besty74

lovely chunky healthy bubs


----------



## Muppet Ninja

I really want one :-(


----------



## Muppet Ninja

I really want one :-(


----------



## Daphne

Wow, those baby blues are gorgeous! Fingers crossed for a great litter from your lovely merle


----------



## We Love Mouse

What a nice and fat blues you have here!


----------

